# Breeding questions?



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

First I have to say I have no intentions of breeding I just want to try and get my terminology correct can someone please clarify what is line breeding tightly bred and scattered bred dogs I know what inbreeding is already and what is the differnce I know it might sound like a basic question to some but I'm really confused and these are terms I hear/read and I just want to make sure I understand everything I read on the forum


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Line Breeding - The mating of related animals less closely related than inbreeding
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/28664-glossary-american-pit-bull-terrier-terminology.html

Tightly bred would be represented by line breeding a lot of close relatives in the ped.
Scatter bred would be the opposite. Dogs from different blood lines just tossed together.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Line Breeding - The mating of related animals less closely related than inbreeding
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/28664-glossary-american-pit-bull-terrier-terminology.html
> 
> Tightly bred would be represented by line breeding a lot of close relatives in the ped.
> Scatter bred would be the opposite. Dogs from different blood lines just tossed together.


Inbreeding would be like litter mates or full brother and sister right? I started to answer earlier but I wasn't 100% sure so I decided to let someone else answer.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Inbreeding is breeding dogs that are directly related, brother x sister, daughter x dad etc.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

And I recently learned the term performance bred. Most people would think that a dog with multiple lines is scatter bred but if all the dogs were chosen in the name of performance then it is not scatter bred. Scatter bred is dogs thrown together with no rhyme or reason other than they were just two dogs who got together.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> And I recently learned the term performance bred. Most people would think that a dog with multiple lines is scatter bred but if all the dogs were chosen in the name of performance then it is not scatter bred. Scatter bred is dogs thrown together with no rhyme or reason other than they were just two dogs who got together.


:goodpost: 
I had a nice convo with School Boy about that. I had no idea scatterbred was considered kind of a bad thing. Like you said a scatter bred dog would be a dog who's bred to another rand dog with no though. What we've been calling "scatter bred" (dogs with multiple lines still bred for a purpose) would be performance bred dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think Scatter bred is a state of mind I know plenty of fols that would still call a dog from many lines scatter bred. And look at it for a blood stand point since the ped is not all that makes the dog scatter bred to me doesnt alway mean a bad thing. Hell I call a dog bred for no reason Back yard bred lol but thats just me. 

What most people call scattered I look at and say nah man thats just an out since now days most people go off dog not lines like I beleive they should just my 2 cents though


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah. Like Krystal said.. I'm just referring to want Schoolboy said. Lol


----------

